# The Best Wheels for B14



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What is the best wheel thatd look great and go with lines of a B14?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Out of those two I like the second one better.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion G_Funk013.

Can anyone post a pic of what do you think is best for the B14?


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey, does anyone know the correct wheel stud thread pattern for our b14 sentras?

Preferably in metric...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Try www.tirerack.com. You can get a visual of what some of the wheels look like on our car.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

aside from what Timbo gave you, you can also try www.discounttiredirect.com , click on wheels and click on interactive wheel system.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

This is what I have on my B14:
http://www.pacerwheels.com/2002fwdwheels625S.html
But it looks as if you like the ones with lots of spokes... so this might not be a lot of help


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks people!

Nice Pacers!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ewwww, the stock alloys look better than that.. :/... but the best looking rims for a sentra would have to be in the eye of the beholder, dont ask people for an opinion.. becuase are you putting the rims on someone elses sentra? or yours? if yours, then choose what YoU like, not what someone else likes.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I agree with holy200sx, it depends on you what you like to see on your car and that includes for bodykits and other stuff.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about white fondmetal 6700's on a red 200??


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

personally i think any 6 spoke rim looks awesome like enkeis or konigs. tsw also has some awesome white rims with red center.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*THESE R THE BEST!*


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd like any of the above!They all look soooo much better than my 13 inch wheels with plastic hubcaps!Other than that,it's all a matter of personal taste and budget.The SER's are probably the cheapest choice,and allow a decent size tire too.That's what I plan for my Sentra,but that's just me.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

EnKei_17 said:


> *personally i think any 6 spoke rim looks awesome like enkeis or konigs. tsw also has some awesome white rims with red center. *


THey are TSW Revo's. I hvae a set of them. i think they could look good on any car.

They also make the centers in different colors.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

I have the ol' school TSW Evo's 7-spokes that I can't wait to put on my car once the weather gets better. They were holdovers from my old VW Jetta GLI. Just need to overbore the center hub on the rim 2 mm.

The older TSW rims are more stronger than the newer ones that are out now. Just remember this saying "Too Soft Wheels"(TSW).


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Ya, look-wise the TSW's are awesome, but racing-wise they are not so good. My 17's weigh almost 24 lbs!!

Im going to be selling them and getting some lighter ones. So if any of you are interested in some white TSW Revo's 17" emial me at [email protected].


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How much do the B14 SE-R rims cost?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *How much do the B14 SE-R rims cost? *


about $225 for one(1) new from the dealer here in the States, and about $200--$300 for four(4) used from someone else


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i really like my stock SE-R rims a lot...but if i had a choice i would get some c2 or c5 racing harts in 18's for summer then go back to the stock in winter


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I like the Motegi MR-7's personally, the gunmetal/graphite ones with a polished lip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

http://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t 


this is how tenzos shu 4 looks like on a b14 these are 18'' on my se-l


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

ThankS!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ne body kno about those 5 spoke nismo rims i seen on the 350z in superstreet


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

i have 17" white powder coated 5zigen copse with burners on the front (i have all four tho)and i love them!!!!


----------



## saucemaxx (Jan 21, 2003)

Enkei Wun Gun's are the ones I have been dreaming about


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Another one of my favorites, Borbet Type C's.










And here's another, Racing Hart Tracers. These are the rims my brother have in storage and possibly for sale. RH's have universal lug pattern(9-hole) and is 17x7.5, offset is unknown since it was intended for a Honda. One wheel is slightly bent but all could use a new outer lip(2-piece wheel).


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *ne body kno about those 5 spoke nismo rims i seen on the 350z in superstreet *


Are you talking about this?









Nismo GT4 LM


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sr20jet said:


> *Are you talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man those look gorgeous !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20jet said:


> *I have the ol' school TSW Evo's 7-spokes that I can't wait to put on my car once the weather gets better. They were holdovers from my old VW Jetta GLI. Just need to overbore the center hub on the rim 2 mm.
> 
> The older TSW rims are more stronger than the newer ones that are out now. Just remeber this saying "Too Soft Wheels"(TSW).
> 
> ...


 oh, thse look tite as hell


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm getting my Rota Subzeros in Black ASAP!!!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i like the enkei rs6 personally


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

*MR7*

Motegi MR7's all the way baby!!
check the link in the sig


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hell yea.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

mayco said:


> *http://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t
> 
> 
> this is how tenzos shu 4 looks like on a b14 these are 18'' on my se-l *


tommy likey....tommy want wing-e  

nice ride


----------

